# Unknown Leak



## HeavyHitter (May 19, 2016)

My sister just came home for the summer and now I have noticed a major leak in the garage. The car is an 08 Rogue with around 150,000 miles. I have never seen a fluid this color before. The fluid is all over the left underside of the car. It's not centrally located to one spot. Can anybody help lead me into the right direction on what the issue could be here? I really appreciate the help!


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Your inner CV joint's internal pressure built up and spewed out the lubricating grease. When the axle was turning, it hurled it all around. Easy to clean up.

When the boots are greased packed, they are supposed to be opened at the edge to relieve the pressure so this does not occur.


----------



## HeavyHitter (May 19, 2016)

How do I go about fixing it, and how much should I expect to pay?


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

No cost involved, other than your time and a roll of paper towels, assuming the CV joint rubber accordion boot(s) are still in tact.

Just get some paper towels, drive the car up on some 2 x 10s and park it and apply e-brake, crawl underneath and wipe it all off. Have a bag handy to toss your paper towels into. 

Would be good to drive the car onto the 2 x 10s when the engine is cold, as you will be reaching all over the place.

Tends to happen when high pressure systems blow through.

If the CV boot is damaged and open, then that is another issue.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

From what I read, it's been going on for a while, and it's not had the boot replaced recently. I think Carguy is right as to identifying the source of the grease as cv joint, but it looks like so much grease has come out that it's hard to imagine that there has been no damage to it. I think you will have to have it replaced. Cleaning won't repack grease in the joint, so while necessary to do it won't resolve anything. You or your sister should have a mechanic inspect it. If you are lucky they can take out the shaft and replace the bad boot, but it might be better and cheaper in the long run to get a new one installed.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Car guy said:


> Your inner CV joint's internal pressure built up and spewed out the lubricating grease. When the axle was turning, it hurled it all around. Easy to clean up.
> 
> When the boots are greased packed, they are supposed to be opened at the edge to relieve the pressure so this does not occur.


Most of the late model cars use sealed boot ends; there is no provision for breather tubes although there may be some that still use breathers. Some of the earlier 300ZX cars did use breather tubes but were discontinued on newer models.

The boot most likely is cracked causing the lub to come out. If the boot is cracked, it needs to be replaced ASAP. Besides loss of lub, water and dirt will enter the inside causing the CV joint to rapidly fail.


----------



## nmrogue (Aug 5, 2017)

HeavyHitter said:


> My sister just came home for the summer and now I have noticed a major leak in the garage. The car is an 08 Rogue with around 150,000 miles. I have never seen a fluid this color before. The fluid is all over the left underside of the car. It's not centrally located to one spot. Can anybody help lead me into the right direction on what the issue could be here? I really appreciate the help!


Did you end up needing new axles or just boots? Or did the clean-up suffice? 

I looked under my wife's car (2009 Rogue) this evening and found the same sludge. I cannot find any damage to the CV boots, though.


----------

